
Apple Explores Smart Glasses in Wearables Push - coloneltcb
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-14/apple-explores-smart-glasses-in-wearables-push
======
grzm
_" Apple is weighing an expansion into digital glasses, a risky but
potentially lucrative area of wearable computing, according to people familiar
with the matter, Bloomberg News reports."_

That's it. That's the whole story.

~~~
grzm
Okay. It's longer now.

------
dovdov
I wonder how would Apple fit an "all seeing eye" into their privacy agenda.

My guess Google Glass failed was because it couldn't handle the all day
recording, hence no use for 'some'. Our 'free' services are kinda secondary.

